# Best game this generation?



## Kishido (Jun 1, 2013)

With the the next gen just around the corner I wanted to start this thread with asking you about your favourite game released on this generation.

Personally for me it is *Red Dead Redemption*... I was sceptical it would be a mere GTA clone with western setting and I just don't like GTA... But to my suprise it wasn't.

Of course it now isn't looking as stunning anymore with newer games around but I simply love the setting, the story and of course John Marston... For me he is the best character in gaming history.

Now it is your turn


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 1, 2013)

inb4 Dark Souls

Dark Souls.

I also adored Prince of Persia 2008. Best artistic direction this generation.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2013)

It's going to be The Last of Us. No doubt.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 1, 2013)

Catherine.


----------



## Mio (Jun 1, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> inb4 Dark Souls
> 
> Dark Souls.


This.

I didn't get to play Red Dead Redemption, though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2013)

From the top of my head:
Assassins Creed 2: Brotherhood
Mass Effect 2
Batman Arkham Asylum (I didn't like City as much)
Halo Reach
Uncharted 2


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 1, 2013)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 1, 2013)

Skyrim is the best game this generation and my third favorite game of all time. It has almost everything one could want in a video game without being a master of none.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Xenoblade Chronicles...a master piece.


----------



## Matador (Jun 1, 2013)

Demon Souls.

I heard Skyrim was better, but never got around to playing it.

Dead Space 2 and InFamous 2 is also high up there.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2013)

Diablo 3.

For PS3.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2013)

It's going to be grand theft auto 5.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2013)

Definitely Dark Souls

Dead Space

Mass Effect

Red Dead would be 4th on my list

Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2013)

Can't choose a single best game. Maybe if we categorized them by genres...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 1, 2013)

Dork Souls and Braid

I'll cut someone if you make me decide between the two.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2013)

Metal gear Rising or Guilty Gear Xrd


----------



## Əyin (Jun 1, 2013)

Skyrim, Red Dead, Alan Wake, Metal Gear Rising.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 1, 2013)

Metal Gear Rising and Dark Souls.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 1, 2013)

Skyrim is a piece of shit


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 2, 2013)

ok for shooters: Halo reach/4, good story, good campaign the enemy A.I. was some the best out there in the shooter genre, and fun multiplayer 

for RPG: skyrim, god dat game. (honorable mention to the witcher 2 )  



St NightRazr said:


> Skyrim is a piece of shit



give me a reason why you shouldn't be neg repeatedly


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2013)

^ Its buggy, lacks any sence of life, is meh as an RPG imo. Don't like it, worse western-ish rpg I've ever played. Oh and whoever decided to make a first person Rpg is fracking retarded

Dark Souls kicks its ass to high hell and back.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2013)

Portal is easily the best game of this generation.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2013)

I can hear that but you're also wrong about that

We should probably approach this from a design/technical creativity/presentation standpoint but you'll have a hard time beating Xenoblade from that point of sight


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (Jun 2, 2013)

Xenoblade Chronicles hands down

yes Skyrim is a piece of shit
it has no depth whatsoever 
floaty combat theres no difference between the weapons at all other than the attack speed, the only thing done right is the bow
7 quests into a guild and you're already the master of the guild
after saving the world from being eaten and solving the political issues of the war and nobody in the game
acknowledges any of that
and many more


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2013)

Kid Icarus Uprising & Persona 4 (bite me).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 2, 2013)

DmC: Devil May Cry


----------



## KevKev (Jun 2, 2013)

Skyward Sword.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2013)

Duke Nukem: Forever > all

Hands down the best game this gen.


----------



## Maycara (Jun 2, 2013)

Seeing how this is my least favorite generation for games so far, I've been playing since Atari, I will just name games that wowed me. Be it one segment of the game or the whole game;

Heavy Rain
Red Dead Redemption
Metal Gear Rising
Final Fantasy 13 (ya, I said it.)


----------



## hadou (Jun 2, 2013)

For me, it'd be Battlefield 3.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2013)

Little King Story


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 2, 2013)

Man there were alot  of competing ones like Bioshock,BF3,Mercenaries,Souls Franchise,God of war too,but Dragon's Dogma was honestly the best experience for me this generation.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 2, 2013)

*Dragon Age: Origins* by a landslide.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

Mass Effect


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 2, 2013)

Fallout 3.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 2, 2013)

Fallout 3 
Uncharted 2 
Metal gear solid 4 
Demon/dark souls 
Mario galaxy 2 

This generation with all of its setbacks saw a plethora of high quality titles and experiences. It's good to be a gamer.

Next candidates,the last of us and gta V.


----------



## superman_1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Red Dead Redemption

First I didnt like it cuz of the cowboys old western setting... and thought it was like gta since i dont like gta series... but decided to get this game and try it out... was hooked on it ... such as awesome game created by rockstar... the setting, open sandbox style gameplay, characters, story, gameplay ... everything simply was awesome and blew my expectations away.... riding a horse in the sunset is teh best feeling ever....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 2, 2013)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl.

Super Mario Galaxy.

Legend of Zelda


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

N said:


> Demon Souls.
> 
> *I heard Skyrim was better*, but never got around to playing it.
> 
> Dead Space 2 and InFamous 2 is also high up there.



:galaxyryoma



Anyways, Ninja Bread Man.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 2, 2013)

Way too many fucking titles in this post.

Holy shit this is tough. You can't possibly choose one, so I'll pick two from each genre I come up with. Those are all PC releases, by the way, and I'll speak of series, unless a full name is bolded.

RTS - hands down *Starcraft 2*. For second place I'll choose a very interesting and atmospheric indie title *AI War*, which has an interesting take on asymetric warfare.

RPG - I'll go with *Witcher*s and, since I don't have any other category for it, *Mass Effect*s

Action RPG - *Dark Souls* with mods is a must here. As my other pick I'll take *Darksiders*'

FPS - This is really hard. I'll have a fresh name here, *Metro*, and something most people aren't expecting - *RAGE*. While weak story-wise (and racing), everything else, especially FPS gameplay, was everything I could've hoped from a very meaty FPS. Plus, the most beautiful skybox I have EVER seen.

FPS/RPG - There isn't much contest here. *Borderlands*' and *Deus Ex: Human Revolution* take the prize.

TPS - I'm kind of torn here. But I'll go with *Space Marine* and *Red Faction: Armageddon*. Both games from 2011 that made a huge impression on me because of good gameplay, attention to details, and meat. 

Stealth - *Dishonored* easly takes the cake. Another would be an indie title *Mark of the Ninja*

Building/survival - another easy one. *Terraria* and *Don't Starve* are easly my picks from this category. Fuck Minecraft.

Rogue-like - *FTL* and *The Binding of Isaac*, pants down.

Simulation - *Apache Air Assault 2010* is one of the most unknown sims, but one of the coolest ones. I made a (mute) playthrough on my old YT channel. Bunch of pussies drop it immediatly because it's balls hard. Secondary pick would be *X3: Terran Conflict*.

RTT - *World in Conflict* as well as *Dawn of War 2*

Co-op - *Killing Floor* for awesome zombie meaty FPS, and *F.3.A.R.* for mixing in a simple way, but still cleverly, co-op and competition

MOBA - *DOTA2* for superior gameplay as well as unfortunetly unsuccessful *Stellar Impact* for curious gameplay that requires more skills than just knowing your build and lanes.

Multiplayer - *Counter-strike Global Offensive* is pretty much the best skillbased multiplayer FPS out there. However, *Shattered Horizon* has captured my interest as well, you know why, interesting take on gameplay. 

Free-to-play - *Blacklight Retribution*, a triple A quality shooter. I really mean the "triple A quality". CoD can suck it's balls. Since I've already mentioned DOTA2 earlier, let's go with *Tribes: Ascend* as my second pick. A competition for BLR, a very fast paced classic FPS. Very skillbased, very dynamic, easy to learn but hard to master. The Starcraft of FPS'.

Dungeon crawlers - *Torchlight 2* wins every comparison with others, seriously. No contest. And do you know what else is cool? Chibi anime girls running a shop to fight a brutal enemy - debts. *Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale * is a very fun game, very funny, very addictive, but also it doesn't pull punches. You lose? You go homeless and live in a cardboard box.

Adventure - *Machinarium* and *Botanicula* are my easiest picks. 

Horror - There is no contest here as well. *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* as well as *Penumbra* take the prize.

Brawler - Has to be *Shank*s. I didn't play other brawlers, so shhhh.

Racing - *Need for Speed: Underground 2* and often overlooked *Split/Second: Velocity*

Economics - I played some games from this genre but I can nominate only one. *Anno 2070* is the only economic game I enjoyed. First game took me 20 hours to finish, and for 12 hours I was 500$ away from losing. Nothing will beat that feeling when you actually dig yourself out from that impossible hole and succeed, looking at your banana republic working like a well-designed clock.

Platformers - *Super Meat Boy* and *They Bleed Pixels*. Don't make me talk about platformers+gameplay mechanic, there's metric shitton of them.

Open-world - *Just Cause 2* - why? Just 'cause. Just play the fucking game. My second pick is hard to choose. Really... I'll go with *Saint's Row*. GTA is way too fucking serious. It's boring. 

Music - *Audiosurf* and *Beat Hazard Ultra*. Hundreds of hours of fun.

Okay, no more genres. Now it's a short ball.
Best indie - *Bastion* and *Frozen Synapse*
Sheer awesomness - *Brutal Legend*
Best atmosphere - *Bioshock* and *Dead Space* (not necesserily scary)
Carnage - *Prototype*s, holy fuck, best in the category
Writing - I'll allow myself three titles here. *Alan Wake*s, *Spec Ops: The Line*, and... *Sequence*. Yeah.
Machine hog - *Crysis*, *Supreme Commander 1*

Notable mentions - *Batman*, *XCOM*, *Tomb Raider*, *Command & Conquer 3*, *Far Cry*s

Also *Darkness 2* for great writing, style, characters, voices, and awesome quad-wielding gameplay. How the fuck did this magnificent beast slip my mind is a mystery.

I'm done, bye.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2013)

Thread should follow Hunted by Sister format now. I'd do it but i'm busy (not) studying.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2013)

^

How is Mass Effect and The Witcher not Action RPGs? You didn't bother to show the difference between an "Action RPG" and an "RPG" at all D:



As for my pick, Street Fighter 4 was probably the best game I've played this generation.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2013)

Games I have had most fun playing are Infamous 1, Bayonetta and Uncharted Drake's fortune.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 2, 2013)

lol @ people comparing Skyrim to the Souls games.

They're completely different beasts.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> lol @ people comparing Skyrim to the Souls games.
> 
> They're completely different beasts.



BUH ONE IS BETTAH THAN THE OTHAH

I don't even like Skyrim but the apparent animosity is hilarious.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 2, 2013)

The Portals, Bastion, Braid and Episode 2 for me.

Dota 2 is also getting there and I have yet to play a proper game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Xbone bone


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> The Portals, Bastion, Braid and Episode 2 for me.
> 
> Dota 2 is also getting there and I have yet to play a proper game


----------



## Kishido (Jun 2, 2013)

Damn I played the Last of Us demo... And it has very good chances now as well


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> ^
> 
> How is Mass Effect and The Witcher not Action RPGs? You didn't bother to show the difference between an "Action RPG" and an "RPG" at all D:


I don't understand the difference myself 

But the first Witcher was not an action RPG, and I was talking about both games, and let's face it, only first the Mass Effect was actually anything "RPG", later it was "third person shooter with RPG elements", and again, I was talking about the series.

Plus, I wanted to not repeat myself and mention as many titles I really liked as possible 

//HbS


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 2, 2013)

DOTA 2 is as well one of the most addicting games this generation. I sunk so many hours into that game. I could compare it to drugs but it's more awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 2, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Dota 2 is also getting there and I have yet to play a proper game


198 hours and counting


----------



## slickcat (Jun 2, 2013)

tough one. My personal are Prototype 1( for parkour and agility) Kingdoms of Amalur. Lords of shadows could have been on my list but the combat is clunky. Uncharted 2. loved this game, Bayonetta ( I hate her character design but I must say the game has tons of unlockables, all action games must follow this pattern).

I only play Hack and slash games and action RPGS. so thats what I enjoyed the most.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> BUH ONE IS BETTAH THAN THE OTHAH
> 
> I don't even like Skyrim but the apparent animosity is hilarious.





You better believe I'm super mad and not joking in any way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> lol @ people comparing Skyrim to the Souls games.
> 
> They're completely different beasts.





Deathbringerpt said:


> BUH ONE IS BETTAH THAN THE OTHAH
> 
> I don't even like Skyrim but the apparent animosity is hilarious.



Xenoblade is better than both 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am glad that the game is getting some love in here tho


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

X looks like it will be much better.

It felt too much like an offline MMO at times.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Xenoblade is better than both



**Glorified Single Player MMO*

*Good**


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> X looks like it will be much better.
> 
> *It felt too much like an offline MMO at times*.


 it didn't feel that way to me.. I loved the game, one of my favorite RPG of all time.. I have the game right behind FFVI. 1&2



Deathbringerpt said:


> **Glorified Single Player MMO*
> 
> *Good**


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2013)

I've only played some of Dark Souls and Demon Souls, but I can tell just from the mechanics it's a lot better than Xenoblade, albeit they go for very different styles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I've only played some of Dark Souls and Demon Souls, but I can tell just from the mechanics it's a lot better than Xenoblade, albeit they go for very different styles.



when you have a chance , give Xenoblade a go..

Btw I have to say Bayonetta was really a huge surprise for me.. I was not expecting so much fun from that game. It is my second favorite game this gen.. [360 Ver]


----------



## Wan (Jun 2, 2013)

The Mass Effect trilogy is my favorite thing out of this generation of console games.  Don't ask me which one in particular...



St NightRazr said:


> ^ Its buggy, lacks any sence of life, is meh as an RPG imo. Don't like it, worse western-ish rpg I've ever played. Oh and whoever decided to make a first person Rpg is fracking retarded.



It is buggy, but that's inevitable considering the sheer scale of the game, which hardly anyone else even tries to match.  You can play in in a third-person view btw.



Hunted by sister said:


> I don't understand the difference myself
> 
> But the first Witcher was not an action RPG, and I was talking about both games, and let's face it, only first the Mass Effect was actually anything "RPG", later it was "third person shooter with RPG elements", and again, I was talking about the series.
> 
> ...



nope.avi.  Everything that makes the first Mass Effect an RPG was present in the later two games.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone who said that skyrim sucked must be trolling. It's one of the most enjoyable games this gen.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 2, 2013)

Oman said:


> nope.avi.  Everything that makes the first Mass Effect an RPG was present in the later two games.


Not really. Borderlands 2 would be more of an RPG if not for dialogue wheel and non-linea- oh wait.

Saint's Row the Third had almost as many RPG elements as ME2 and ME3, it had choices, and had more endings  but it's nowhere called an RPG. Do you know what an RPG is? Baldur's Gate, for example.

//HbS


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Anyone who said that skyrim sucked must be trolling. It's one of the most enjoyable games this gen.



Gosh, I sure love pizza.

It's so good!

I don't believe anyone who says they don't enjoy pizza is being honest.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 2, 2013)

Skyrim was good fun but man did it feel....shallow?

Yeah, shallow. Great game though besides that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2013)

The Mass Effect trilogy.

nothing else comes close


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2013)

>Xenoblade
>Offline MMO
>Well you cant make a Reynbow without Reyn
>Now get the Fuck out of here.


----------



## Wan (Jun 2, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not really. Borderlands 2 would be more of an RPG if not for dialogue wheel and non-linea- oh wait.
> 
> Saint's Row the Third had almost as many RPG elements as ME2 and ME3, it had choices, and had more endings  but it's nowhere called an RPG. Do you know what an RPG is? Baldur's Gate, for example.
> 
> //HbS



I didn't make a statement for how ME2 and ME3 compared to other games, I said in comparison to ME1 there is nothing that makes ME1 an RPG that doesn't also apply to ME2 and ME3. (well...except maybe the ability to loot.)

Across all three Mass Effect games you have:
--Leveling up mechanics
--Sidequests
--Dialogue and decision control
--The ability to go around exploring when you're not in the middle of a mission.

Unless you're going to be extremely picky about the inventory system, ME2 and ME3 both qualify as RPGs.  Well, strictly speaking, "shooter-RPGs", but not "shooters with some RPG elements".


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 3, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not really. Borderlands 2 would be more of an RPG if not for dialogue wheel and non-linea- oh wait.
> 
> Saint's Row the Third had almost as many RPG elements as ME2 and ME3, it had choices, and had more endings  but it's nowhere called an RPG. *Do you know what an RPG is*? Baldur's Gate, for example.
> 
> //HbS



Sounds like you don't really have a clue either bub.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 3, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> 198 hours and counting





Come back when you break the 1k mark.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> when you have a chance , give Xenoblade a go..
> 
> Btw I have to say Bayonetta was really a huge surprise for me.. I was not expecting so much fun from that game. It is my second favorite game this gen.. [360 Ver]



I've played Xenoblade.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I've only played some of Dark Souls and Demon Souls, but I can tell just from the mechanics it's a lot better than Xenoblade, albeit they go for very different styles.



now I know why I like you

except you forgot to add Skyrim as another game Dark Souls is better at


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 3, 2013)

Personally I loved RDR and Uncharted 2. GTAV has a big chance to end up very high too. Also I have yet to play the Metal Gear Solid series but my friends' opinions set the bar very high in my hype list


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 3, 2013)

I have high hopes for GTA 5, like San Andreas high. If it's not as good as SA, I will kill a bitch cuz 4 was shit.

TLOS looks good, but I know its just another 10 hour long story mode game. I got waaaay too much free time to kill to buy a game like that. I;ll have that shit beat in the first day I buy it. Then never play it again because when I beat games, I never play them again, like ever. Its a curse. Naughty Dog games are like that, short and sweet, but thats bad as hell for me and how I play. 

But Yeah, best game this gen SSBB. Dark Souls, Super Mario Galaxy, are great as well.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Come back when you break the 1k mark.



 well, goddamn. Were you there from the beginning? How much do you average a week?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Come back when you break the 1k mark.


Well, sorry 

I only started playing for realz a few weeks ago.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 3, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> well, goddamn. Were you there from the beginning? How much do you average a week?



I was there since the earliest beta handouts. Got lucky. I also played Dota 1 a LOT. Remember when Riki had invisibility at level 4 and his ulti was the current witch doctor ulti? Yeah. That's how far back I go.

I don't know how much a week, I used to play about 4 or 5 matches every day. I haven't played in a loooong time though. I had to stop for a while.

Dota brings out the worst in me. It's seriously bad for my health.



Stumpy said:


> Well, sorry
> 
> I only started playing for realz a few weeks ago.



Bustin' your chops, bro.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 3, 2013)

Nah, I don't remember any of that. Only gotten into Dota recently. I do recall some of my friends and classmates were all over it 5 years ago. Especially these two guys: "we're going to play dota tonight, right?"; "man, I need to go home and play some dota"; "why weren't you on last night?"; "I'm going to quit it, need to study" then on the next day "man, last night game was great" Always used to make fun of their obsession, and now I might head down that same road  D:


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2013)

Dota is an RTS right?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dota is an RTS right?



No it's a MOBA game. 

I started playing DOTA back in the day when I had no computer and usually went out with my friends to play some LAN in an Internet cafe. Good times.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 3, 2013)

Red Dead Redemption was defiantly one of my favorite games. I'd also say the Uncharted series as a whole and, now that I just beat it, Bioshock Infinite also ranks high for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Catching me off-guard and asking this question months away from GTA V release. 

Anyways, to me it's a tie between Bioshock: Infinite and Bayonetta.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dota is an RTS right?



It's a MOBA (Massive Online Battle Arena), ARTS (Action RTS), Lord Management ... whatever. The first is I think the most accepted term, but there are people who dislike it and prefer the other two.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akUNmFAzS98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2013)

Super Mario Galaxy. I am not kidding. 

Others that come to mind... Uncharted 2 and the Bioshock games excluding 2.


----------

